# Good Thoughts On Wednesday



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

My 15 yo son Myles is having surgery Wednesday morning. It's a welcome thing - he had a titanium bar put in his chest to correct a severe defect 2 years ago. It worked wonderfully and fixed all the other problems he was having. We thought it would be in another year but the surgeons surprised us last week and said it can come out now. He's thrilled and feels like he's getting a great Christmas present. I'm thrilled, too, but of course, I'm a little nervous. Even at 6 feet tall, he's still my baby! We have to travel to another city for the surgery so we'll be leaving in the morning.

This isn't a huge deal or life-threatening or anything like that, thankfully. I'm so grateful that we are blessed with great health and not dealing with the heartbreaking and devastating illnesses so many others face everyday. But if any of you think of it on Wednesday, I'd be thankful for good wishes and healing vibes sent our way.

Terry


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2007)

What time is the procedure Wednesday?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2007)

That's great that it fixed what it was supposed to and great that it can come out early.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2007)

We'll have you and Myles in our thoughts Wednesday.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

So far, it's scheduled for 7 am, Uncle Bob. But elective cases often get bumped for emergencies - and thankfully, we aren't an emergency.

Oh yeah, pacanis, it worked better than we ever even hoped! And after it comes out, he can return to sports and skateboarding and all the other dangerous things boys love to do!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> So far, it's scheduled for 7 am, Uncle Bob. But elective cases often get bumped for emergencies - and thankfully, we aren't an emergency.
> 
> Oh yeah, pacanis, it worked better than we ever even hoped! And after it comes out, he can return to sports and skateboarding and all the other dangerous things boys love to do!


 

7:00 AM.......I'll be there!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll put it on my calendar!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck I'll be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 10, 2007)

Wednesday is set aside just for Myles and your family..Blessings and good thoughts will be coming.
kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 10, 2007)

You got it! I will be there in spirit.Does he get to take the bar home for show and tell?


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 10, 2007)

Prayers and support have been sent early, best wishes for your precious son, they are all our babies.  Age means nothing !


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 10, 2007)

i hop all goes well... its a rough experience..


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks so much, ya'll. It's nice to know my DC friends will be there with my boy and me. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> You got it! I will be there in spirit.Does he get to take the bar home for show and tell?


He's determined to get it and the 2 cross bars that are holding it in place. We were thinking of making a wind chime out of it.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck to Myles and to you.  I hope you don't stress too much while he is under. Truly an early Christmas present.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 11, 2007)

Warmest regard to you and your son. I'll be offering up a prayer for both of you and thinking about you. Please let us know how he  is as soon as you can.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2007)

Just prayed for your family and Myles.
He'll be perfectly protected...................
Merry Christmas to him and I hope this makes all the difference in how he feels from now on.
I know my baby is just short of 6 feet.  When he broke his back last year, it was all I could do to not cuddle him in a blanket and hold him close, it's a mommy thing.
Best of good fortune to you and yours Terry.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2007)

Hugs to you and your son!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2007)

i'll be here with everything crossed, praying to anyone who'lll listen, f-mom.


----------



## DawnT (Dec 11, 2007)

Fisher's Mom,  My prayers are with you, your son and your family- today, tomorrow and forever.  God will bless you and yours.  Love and peace.  Dawn  

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2007)

Your son and my wife are going under the knife on the same day.  For my DW, it's knee surgery.  I'll be praying for both.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## csalt (Dec 11, 2007)

I do hope I'm not too late to wish you and your beloved son every blessing for the imminent surgery and a highly suucessful out come.






I hope it makes your Christmas just the most special ever.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya'll are the best! I feel all warm and fuzzy reading all your posts. I wanted you to know that Myles' surgery got bumped til 10 am - I didn't want Uncle Bob getting up at 7 am for no reason! We're busy stuffing him with all his favorite foods tonight until midnight.

I'll bet you're feeding your dear wife some delicious foods today too, Goodweed! I'll be thinking of her tomorrow also. Bless her heart, we don't bounce back as quickly as when we were teenagers but I know you'll be taking wonderful care of her. I'll let ya'll know how it goes and I hope you will too, Goodweed.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2007)

What a wonderful Christmas  gift for  you and your son, Fisher's Mom.  Buck and I will hold you and your son in our thoughts and prayers tomorrow.

Same for your G'weed...for your wife and her knee surgery.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> I wanted you to know that Myles' surgery got bumped til 10 am - I didn't want Uncle Bob getting up at 7 am for no reason!


 

Uncle Bob gets up at 5:30 A.M. everyday Thanks for the heads up on the time however. I will be there..(We all will be there) at 10:00...Just close your eyes while you wait and you will feel it. There will be some on the left, others on the right. Some behind you, some in front of you. All supporting you!!!

Take care and drive safely!!


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 12, 2007)

> But if any of you think of it on Wednesday, I'd be thankful for good wishes and healing vibes sent our way.


 
Good wishes and healing vibes on the way to you!!!


----------



## DawnT (Dec 12, 2007)

FW and GW of TN praying for both your families.  I _know_ the outcome will be great for you.  Love and Peace.  Dawn T


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2007)

good thoughts and prayers currently being sent, f-mom.

does he get to keep the titanium rod?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your support, my friends. Myles' surgery went _very_ well and the bar is out and so far, his chest hasn't collapsed again. In fact, I can't believe how perfect and strong and normal it looks. Far better results than his surgeon ever expected considering the severity of his defect. He's still very groggy as his surgery wasn't done until 4 this afternoon but he's not in _any_ pain. He has a mild pneumo-thorax which is common with this and we hope will resolve itself. It did after his surgery to put the bar in. If all goes well, he may get discharged tomorrow as long as we stay here in Corpus Christi for a day or 2. Thank you all again for being such good friends.

His surgery was late because there were 2 little babies that were born yesterday with terrible heart defects and Myles' surgeon is a pediatric cardio-thorasic surgeon. I was waiting with those families - so young and so scared. It made me profoundly grateful for my healthy children and that my son's issue is now completely fixed.  

Goodweed, I'm wondering and waiting to hear how your wife's knee surgery went. I hope she is comfortable and free of pain and that her knee will be as good as new. Please let us know.

buckytom, I have Myles' "hardware" right here and it's amazing to be holding the pieces of metal that made all the difference. When I get home, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad to hear the surgery went well, FM!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 13, 2007)

Any time a child is sick, newborn or 16, it's still just as terrifying. I can't imagine the fright of a surgery for one.
I'm glad everything went alright, let us see that windchime when it's done!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that all went well and that your "baby" is doing well!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a pic of the bar and the 2 pieces that were used to wire the bar to Myles' ribs. It's hard to believe that this little bar fixed such a huge defect. Again, thanks for all of your healing thoughts and good wishes.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that's scary looking.  

Glad things went well for you and Myles.  Hope he's feeling great and can enjoy his holiday time off of school.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow!! Does he feel different now that it's out?


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry to come in so late on this thread - I'm glad to hear that surgery went so well.  Goodweed, how is DW doing?


----------

